#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-07
<bkerensa> kees: were having a juju charm jam if you want to join later
<kees> bkerensa: cool, when/where?
<kees> bkerensa: I need to show up so I can distract everyone from working!
<nathwill> hey bkerensa: you excited to be kicking things off?
<bkerensa> nathwill: sure?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: My feet hurt and I am sunburned
<bkerensa> and slightly sick due to all the beer I drank last night :P
<bkerensa> but the Keynote was good and the networking is great
<nathwill> :)
<nathwill> bkerensa: you should go to the LXC sessions
<bkerensa> nathwill: you remotely participating?
<nathwill> bkerensa, going to try to watch live stream
<nathwill> depends on how busy work is today
<bkerensa> im in the MOTU BOF right now
<bkerensa> the audio is streamed
<bkerensa> its grand ballroom f
<nathwill> schweet
<bkerensa> nathwill: my breakfast was shrimp omelets and croissants
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> bkerensa: shrimp after a night of drinking?
<nathwill> dear god
<bkerensa> and last night I stayed up till 1am drinking cheap beer and writing charms with all the juju folk
<nathwill> any cool charms?
<bkerensa> not really :P
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> not from me at least
<nathwill> bkerensa: i had to reinstall 12.04, because my SSD went bad. :(
<bkerensa> oh no
<nathwill> but tonite i'm re-setting up my dev tools, and will probably be getting 2 charms submitted
<bkerensa> yeah I hear SSD's are going bad quite often?
<nathwill> bkerensa: apparently... i hadn't heard such a thing, but...
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-08
<nathwill> dun werkin. bbl
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> =o
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-09
<bkerensa> whats up tgm4883
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> bkerensa, just debugging some mysql issues
<tgm4883> having fun at UDS?
<bkerensa> hey nathwill
<bkerensa> nathwill: ping
<bkerensa> hi sbeattie
<sbeattie> hey bkerensa
<sbeattie> enjoying UDS so far?
<bkerensa> sbeattie: yes it has been enjoyable... lots of work items but still fun :)
<bkerensa> sbeattie: are you here too?
<sbeattie> yeah
<nathwill> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> sbeattie: cool well would love to meet you before the end
<bkerensa> nathwill: sup
<nathwill> not much. got all those utilities updated for the new deps finally.
<bkerensa> nathwill: they dropped fiber in for UDS and ripped out all the hotels infrastructure
<bkerensa> so if I sit in the convention center area I am getting amazing speeds :)
<nathwill> that is fantastic
<nathwill> send 'em to my house when they're done packing up
<bkerensa> nathwill: uhh so you should apply for membership btw :)
<nathwill> :P
<nathwill> yeah... i know
<bkerensa> and next cycle it might be cool for you to apply to come here... I think it would be up your alley
<nathwill> yeah i'm sure it is.
<bkerensa> nathwill: I got you a android keychain at the google party
<nathwill> bkerensa: thanks! i will throw it next to my powells bottle opener :D
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> so have the google people said anything about the Ubuntu for Android project?
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> the only google people who were really there were the Goobuntu people
<bkerensa> and yes they still use Puppet
<bkerensa> one of my cousins college buddies was here and he used to work at Yahoo and apparently is a Googler
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> he was only at Y for a year
<nathwill> in what department?
<bkerensa> Sysadmin for Search
<bkerensa> and now he is a Engineer on the Goobuntu team
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> haha
<bkerensa> big hop :P
<nathwill> yeah, i bet he left when the MS deal came down
<bkerensa> funny thing is he used Fedora when he was at Y
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> yeah. it's pretty popular
<nathwill> there's an internal fedora mirror
<bkerensa> but now he uses Goobuntu exclusively
<nathwill> that the devs in india host
<bkerensa> ;=d
<bkerensa> the Edubuntu guy did a really good plenary
<bkerensa> and I liked the plenary by Bdale Garbee
<nathwill> yeah, edubuntu is a great project
<nathwill> what'd Garbee do?
<bkerensa> nathwill: well he spoke about HP's projects
<nathwill> ah. ok. he an HP rep? or working with HP from the Canonical side?
<nathwill> ack... think i just broke unity...
<nathwill> brb
<bkerensa> nathwill: he is their Linux Chief Architect
<sbeattie> bkerensa: there's also a few ChromeOS people here.
<bkerensa> sbeattie: oh yeah kees and others too
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa remembers the days of his chromebook
 * sbeattie was surprised that multcolib will loan out chromebooks for 2 hours
 * nathwill is also surprised
 * sbeattie falls over and calls it a semi-early night.
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> sbeattie: hopefully you didnt fall over in the bar :)
<nathwill> yeah... i've got to be heading to bed as well...
<bkerensa> gnight
<bkerensa> nathwill: peh
<nathwill> have fun down there guys! see ya tomorrow
<nathwill> :P
 * bkerensa has been rocking it till 2am daily
<nathwill> early morning mang
<bkerensa> and waking at 6am
<bkerensa> yeah ^
<nathwill> and that is why you're tired
<bkerensa> :(
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> bacon in morning though!
<nathwill> the hell
<bkerensa> uh huh
<bkerensa> and shrimp omelletes
<nathwill> so every time i try to install this damned EA game, my launcher gets stuck open
<nathwill> and quits hiding
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> well that's just lovely
<nathwill> ok. g'night all
<bkerensa> its just a desktop file anyways
<bkerensa> gnight
<bkerensa> MarkDude: sup
<MarkDude> Uh not much
<MarkDude> So I heard that some folks were not stoked with the party
<kees> it was ...
<kees> weird
<shirgall> nathwill: the software center is installing a bookmark to fire up your default browser and go to the game online (it's an online HTML5-based thing). If you have fiddled with your default browser settings in a weird way, like I have, you may have to make sure your browser is up before you click the launcher icon.
<shirgall> nathwill: or is it that the launcher itself is getting hosed on install?
<nathwill> yeah, the launcher itself is getting hosed
<nathwill> it stops auto-hiding, and is missing the installer icon
<shirgall> weird, I haven't seen that, definitely file a bug
<nathwill> yeah, i shall be. gonna experiment with it some more when i get home.
<shirgall> My autohide settings got reset when unity 5.10 was updated this week... might be that? In fact, I have some pieces of unity 5.12 now.
<nathwill> so 5.10 is the official in-repos version, yeah?
<nathwill> i mean... i went and tried toggling the autohide on and off while it was stuck
<nathwill> and it wasn't making a difference
<nathwill> i had to restart unity to get it to straighten out
<shirgall> Weird, definitely file a bug
<shirgall> I'm tracking ubuntu-updates, and what I'm getting is 5.10 although there's a couple of libs that went 5.12
<nathwill> interesting
<nathwill> thought maybe you were tracking upstream nightly ppa or something
<shirgall> not anymore, before 12.04 was GA I was tracking the pre-release PPA
<shirgall> At some point I'm going to change a machine to track proposed, but I usually wait a couple weeks after UDS before I turn that on :)
<nathwill> yeeeep
<nathwill> i'm gonna start running +1, but i've decided to wait until the alpha release
 * nathwill yawns
<nathwill> Ubuntu Hour tomorrow in Beaverton. anybody coming?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-10
<bkerensa> nathwill: I submitted a nyancat charm for the uds contest
<nathwill> LOL
<Brian_H> nathwill: where is the ubuntu hour and what time?
<Brian_H> or is there a link I should be looking to?
<nathwill> brian_h, lemme get you the link
<nathwill> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-or
<nathwill> fyi, you can subscribe :)
<nathwill> this system is so freaking nice... i want to use l.u.c as much as possible
<Brian_H> hmm I think I am
<Brian_H> I just get too many emails :p
<Brian_H> it is on the way to my new house :)
<Brian_H> just moved out to the west side of hillsboro
<nathwill> sweet :)
<nathwill> alright, driving home.. bbl
<nathwill> sounds like i may see you there brian_h?
<blkperl> slangasek: i think bug 934966 is a kernel issue, i found this https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/29276
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 934966 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity freezes system leaving hard restart as the only option" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934966
<blkperl> even if unity crashed you would still be able to access ttys right?
<bkerensa>  x  \x
<bkerensa>     `)`-,~
<bkerensa>     /<"<\
<bkerensa>        _.
<bkerensa>             ;=',_
<bkerensa>            S" .--`
<bkerensa>           sS  \__
<bkerensa>        __.' ( \-->
<bkerensa>     _=/    _./-\/
<bkerensa>    ((\( /-'   -'l
<bkerensa>     ) |/ \\
<bkerensa>       \\  \
<bkerensa>         `~ `~
<bkerensa>                                                     /
<bkerensa>                                                   .7
<bkerensa>                                        \       , //
<bkerensa>                                        |\.--._/|//
<bkerensa>                                       /\ ) ) ).'/
<bkerensa>                                      /(  \  // /
<bkerensa>                                     /(   J`((_/ \
<bkerensa>                                    / ) | _\     /
<bkerensa>                                   /|)  \  eJ    L
<bkerensa>                                  |  \ L \   L   L
<bkerensa>                                 /  \  J  `. J   L
<bkerensa>                                 |  )   L   \/   \
<bkerensa>                                /  \    J   (\   /
<bkerensa>              _....___         |  \      \   \```
<bkerensa>       ,.._.-'        '''--...-||\     -. \   \
<bkerensa>     .'.=.'                    `         `.\ [ Y
<bkerensa>    /   /                                  \]  J
<bkerensa>   Y / Y                                    Y   L
<bkerensa>   | | |          \                         |   L
<bkerensa>   | | |           Y                        A  J
<bkerensa>   |   I           |                       /I\ /
<bkerensa>   |    \          I             \        ( |]/|
<bkerensa>   J     \         /._           /        -tI/ |
<bkerensa>    L     )       /   /'-------'J           `'-:.
<bkerensa>    J   .'      ,'  ,' ,     \   `'-.__          \
<bkerensa>     \ T      ,'  ,'   )\    /|        ';'---7   /
<bkerensa>      \|    ,'L  Y...-' / _.' /         \   /   /
<bkerensa>       J   Y  |  J    .'-'   /         ,--.(   /
<bkerensa>        L  |  J   L -'     .'         /  |    /\
<bkerensa>        |  J.  L  J     .-;.-/       |    \ .' /
<bkerensa>        J   L`-J   L____,.-'`        |  _.-'   |
<bkerensa>         L  J   L  J                  ``  J    |
<bkerensa>         J   L  |   L                     J    |
<bkerensa>          L  J  L    \                    L    \
<bkerensa>          |   L  ) _.'\                    ) _.'\
<bkerensa>          L    \('`    \                  ('`    \
<bkerensa>           ) _.'\`-....'                   `-....'
<bkerensa>          ('`    \
<bkerensa>           `-.___/
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-11
<nathwill> hey everybody
<bkerensa> nathwill: hi
<nathwill> bkerensa: ordered my n40l this morning :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: cool they have a huge cluster of them here
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa disappears to the keysigning party then dinner
<nathwill> oh yeah? nice
<nathwill> alrighty, enjoy
<nathwill> man, wifi here at ava is the pits
<bkerensa> hi nathwill
<nathwill> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> kees: this was the paste from caff http://paste.ubuntu.com/981097/
<kees> bkerensa: weird!
<bkerensa> kees: Do I need to define a keyserver for caff and if so where?
<kees> bkerensa: try adding "keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com" to your ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf file?
<kees> bkerensa: you read my mind :)
<kees> bkerensa: ah-ha, try ~/.caffrc instead:
<kees> $CONFIG{'keyserver'}='keyserver.ubuntu.com';
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> caff hates me
<bkerensa> did both and still no go
<kees> pastebin your .caffrc ?
<kees> next you'll have to set up an mta to actually send the emails. :)
<bkerensa> kees: I have one setup
<bkerensa> kees: http://paste.ubuntu.com/981125/
<kees> bkerensa: okay, good. that's usually what gets hard to fix
<bkerensa> Yeah I am using msmtp & msmtp-mta and did test mails so I know thats working :P
<kees> bkerensa: and it still says it can't find the key?
<bkerensa> kees:  yep
<bkerensa> same exact error
<kees> hrm... what does "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys E061E1F6" say?
<bkerensa> kees: it pulls bilals key and says nothing change etc
<bkerensa> :)
 * kees holds his face
<kees> random... try 0xE061E1F6 ?
<kees> I'm struggling to understand what could possibly be stopping caff from working :(
<bkerensa> kees: with the normal --recv-keys that works but if I do caff 0xE061E1F6 then no go
<nathwill> you must stand on your head and name the day of the discordian calendar while typing the commands
<bkerensa> kees: I think Bilal helped me fix
<bkerensa> he told me to remove ~/.caff/gnupghome completely and re-run caff with the keyids
<nathwill> yaaay... apparently the juju guys realized that their docs are terrible and commissioned someone to fix them
<kees> bkerensa: oh-ho! excellent.
<bkerensa> kees: yeah but its prompting me for each key >.<
<kees> bkerensa: right, you need to examine each fingerprint and decide if it's okay, say y/n then "save" at the end.
 * nathwill yawns
<nathwill> coffee coffee coffee
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: HP's VP of Cloud Sales is hooking me up with free HP Cloud indefinitely
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> niiice
<nathwill> you should let him know that thanks to their agreement to certify ubuntu for proliant, they made a sale
<bkerensa> ;p nathwill he isnt server sales
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> man my mini-fridge is stacked with cold beverages and booze
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: I get to have some 18 year aged rum tonight :D
<nathwill> eew
<bkerensa> nathwill: its the victory drink :)
<nathwill> bkerensa: victory?
<bkerensa> nathwill: :P idk Jorge Castro is hooking the Juju charmers team up with some private stock he has been sitting on
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> bkerensa: sweet
<kees> bkerensa: hp could> nice!
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-12
<bkerensa> kees: yeah the guy said he would hook anyone up who doesnt work for a big company but that hacks on open source :)
<kees> bkerensa: very very cool!
<bkero> bkerensa: huh?
<bkero> rum is it?
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> =s my liquor is pickled by peruvian booze
<bkerensa> liver*
<bkerensa> bkero: Last Night - Pisco > Lots of Domestic Beer -> Cuban Liquor -> then I ended up far out in East Oakland
<bkero> lol
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-05-06
<bkerensa> slangasek: what package is submitbug in?
<slangasek> bkerensa: you mean 'submittodebian' or 'reportbug'?
<MarkDude> bkerensa: pingy
<bkerensa> slangasek: submittodebian
<bkerensa> MarkDude: ?
 * MarkDude wants to know if your BP is scheduled for UDS
 * MarkDude does NOT want to interfere with your process
<MarkDude> Whilst still reserving right to try my strategy with linking Bug#1 as well as formation language of Ub untu
<MarkDude> If your effort does not succeed in restoring Community to header
<MarkDude> The *if* is key there
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Yes it is http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21740/community-1305-ubuntu-website-planning/
 * MarkDude was advised to ping Jono , but- Im not sure that makes sense if your BP is moving along
<MarkDude> Cool. No need for me to make extra noise
<bkerensa> "If your effort does not succeed in restoring Community to header"
<MarkDude> yep
<bkerensa> Canonical has already stated they do not plan to re-add it to the header
<bkerensa> so I do not believe it will be
<MarkDude> Yep, heard that also
<bkerensa> They said they will add it some other place
 * MarkDude needs to be fair
<MarkDude> allow the process to go
<bkerensa> they said removing the community link from the top was a business decision
<MarkDude> Then go with my process
<bkerensa> and that they do not need to consult the community on every little thing affecting the community
<MarkDude> Cool, and thats an albatross that will hang around their neck
 * bkerensa shrugs
<bkerensa> im over it
<bkerensa> ;)
<MarkDude> Albatross.
 * MarkDude has proven track record of pushing for the Community. Not gonna stop now
 * MarkDude will pause to let your session do it's thing. Not doing so would be rude on my part :)
<MarkDude> And Canonical is in a position to be judged by its actions
<MarkDude> Which is occurring at same time Fedora is pondering how to define itself
<MarkDude> It was a stalemate. Now there is an easy- we are not that. Community link will always be there.
 * MarkDude would rather win his 1 US Dollar bet tho. than to have this turn into mktg crap.
 * MarkDude did want to call his BP "dont piss on my leg, AND tell me it's rain".
<MarkDude> wanna bet 1 US Dollar the Community link is restored by mid-Summer?
<MarkDude> eof.
<MarkDude> :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: ubuntu-dev-tools
<bkerensa> slangasek: thx
<bkerensa> slangasek: http://i.imgur.com/4HRszJ2.png   :( submittodebian hates me
<bkerensa> always exploding ubuntu changes into patches
<slangasek> bkerensa: why does the screenshot claim the package version is 3.0-a9-1 instead of having an Ubuntu package version number?
<slangasek> (this may be the root of the problem)
<bkerensa> slangasek: because I bzr branch debianlp:lmbench
<bkerensa> so it should not have deb version
<bkerensa> then I made my change to debian/control
<bkerensa> and submittodebian
<bkerensa> and explosion of deltas resulted
<slangasek> bkerensa: submittodebian is intended for submitting Ubuntu changes to Debian; an Ubuntu upload would have an Ubuntu changelog entry in debian/changelog
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> slangasek: so is there no tool for grabbing debian source packages and making changes and then submitting patches on debian without ubuntu changes being in the equation?
<bkerensa> Ubuntu is not going to accept these changes because we dont want to carry them
<slangasek> sure there is; 'bzr diff -p1 > patch'; 'reportbug' and attach the patch
<bkerensa> slangasek: you are a genius that or I just fail
<bkerensa> slangasek: does reportbug use the debian smtp server like submittodebian or do I have to setup some local smtp?
<slangasek> submittodebian is a wrapper around reportbug ;)
<bkerensa> ah
<slangasek> I think you have to invoke it as 'reportbug -B debian'
<bkerensa> hmms
<bkerensa> I need to jot all this down so I dont forget it and bug you next cycle about it
<bkerensa> ;)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-05-07
<bkerensa> slangasek: is there any way to determine a list of packages that are just in Ubuntu or that maybe be in both Ubuntu and Debian but Ubuntu maintains its own copy?
<slangasek> bkerensa: well, there's the sync blacklist.  lp:~ubuntu-archive/+junk/sync-blacklist/
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> thanks
<bkerensa> slangasek: So how can I ask reportbug to attach the patch I generated? It did not prompt me
<slangasek> bkerensa: once you've written the bug report, you should be prompted for further options, one of which is to add an attachment
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> slangasek: is biarch even a proper term? Or multi-arch?
<bkerensa> I see it in a debian package description
<slangasek> they're as proper as anything is
<slangasek> ia32-libs was "biarch"
<bkerensa> ah
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-05-09
<blkperl> bkerensa: gah.... you failed me... :)..... can you propose your puppet3 branch against saucy
<blkperl> oow nvm its in saucy now!
 * blkperl makes saucy lxc
<bkero> for i in $(seq 0 99); do sudo lxc-create -n saucy${i} -t ubuntu -- -r saucy; done
<bkero> I've got 99 saucy's but a bitch ain't one.
<blkperl> shouldn't you be cloning them, not creating? :P
<blkperl> should be faster
<bkero> If you're using a filesystem that supports cloining
<bkero> cloning, Otherwise it doesn't make a difference
<bkerensa> blkperl: I never fail u
<bkerensa> blkperl: colo maybe?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkero> bkerensa: I can give you an ssh port, your own virtual mcahine, and as much http as you want
<bkerensa> bkero:  oh this is for the loco... we have a 2U waiting for racking
<bkero> Ah ok
<bkerensa> bkero: tell your room mate to escalate the ticket ;)
<bkerensa> its been waiting a year
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkero> bkerensa: he has a laptop, he will look at irc soon
<bkero> He's watching Team America
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkero> srs
<bkerensa> ugh
<bkerensa> I'm about to ragequit on Samsung Support
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> bdmurray: was the lp firefox extension able to be fixed? Now that I'm on doc commiters it would be even more usueful :P getting lots of invalid bug reports filed on ubuntu-docs and need canned responses :)
 * MarkDude heard someone say its funny when you have to write a commit, "fixed after accidental breakage"
<MarkDude> Doc also bkerensa ? Thats cool, keeping busy :)
<bkerensa> too busy
<bkerensa> <JoseeAntonioR> [15:19:27] maybe bkerensa wants to do a session about the documentation team for OpenWeek
<bkerensa> <bkerensa> [19:18:22] JoseeAntonioR: I think I do not :)
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> blkperl: You -> http://i.imgur.com/0GxvwaX.jpg
<blkperl> bkerensa: oh..god...
<blkperl> bkerensa: its blurry cant prove its me :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: yeah man I need to get a real DSLR
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> Hopefully this summer I will pickup a Canon or Nikon or something
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-05-11
<MarkDude> Mark S added me back on G+
<MarkDude> Dude DOES have a sense of humour :D
<MarkDude> Oh wow- he only has 200 people he follows
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-05-04
<kereltis> morning all
